# Older men and high sexual motivation



## Seaumas (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in my later 60s and my sexual appetite is voracious. Most of the women my age I date love the sex and love making. I put their pleasure first. But the thing that seems to turn them on the most after I've satisfied them is that I ejaculate in them. I love it, too. But they don't make love play so much. I'm OK looking and am very appreciative and gracious. Is there anything wrong with me that they confine themselves to just having sex? My late wife and I constantly played like a couple of nymphs. I swear I'm a nice clean guy.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I doubt very much there is anything wrong with you , and I think you should be satisfied first sometimes as in oral too , I hope you can elborate a little further on your post.

not in this age range so maybe some one who is could give more detailed advice.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Have you ever asked any of them why they're not interested in more foreplay as you would be willing to engage in that more with them?

But one thing you might want to consider, if the lovemaking experience is the primary motivator for you, but it isn't for them, then what is the primary motivator for them?


----------

